# Rousimar Palhares-Situational Awareness



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

After watching Palahares' last fight and looking back on his previous bouts I have decided that he has the WORST situational awareness in the UFC.

UFC 111- dirty crank of a heel hook after ref had stopped the fight

UFC Fight Night- Motions to ref after thinking that Marquardt had greased himself and ends up getting TKO'd

UFC 134- Almost TKO's Dan Miller, but embarrassingly climbs the fence and celebrates early without the ref calling the fight. Fight continues and almost gets KO'd


His post fight interviews lead me to believe that he is a bit of a dummy. He has problems answering direct questions.

Don't get me wrong he has gorilla strength, awesome gnp and sick subs but let's focus on the task at hand.

Is Palhares the least aware fighter of what is going on in the octagon?

Discuss


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes. Hes dumb. It's not his fault. He was born into a shitty childhood. It only makes things that much worse that he doesn't understand a lick of English.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I admit, he has moments where I'm like "dude... for real?" but if you hear his background story, it's kinda understandable. Of course, lack of education and situational awareness are two different things.

Maybe he's just crazy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> I admit, he has moments where I'm like "dude... for real?" but if you hear his background story, it's kinda understandable. Of course, lack of education and situational awareness are two different things.
> 
> Maybe he's just crazy.


He can't understand ANY English.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No excuse for cranking someone's leg after the tap, everyone knows what tapping and screaming means; let go.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He can't understand ANY English.


I never said he did understand english.. but (from what I can remember) he grew up working in the field since he was really young, got super strong, then immediately switched fighting. I don't know how much education he threw in there, but he certainly didn't talk much about it. From what I can remember of course, and that was one interview.

Any lifetime Paul Harris fans that knows the guy better than I?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No excuse for cranking someone's leg after the tap, everyone knows what tapping and screaming means; let go.













It wasn't really THAT late. Maybe like a half second or a second after the ref touched him.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

his nick name translates to tree stump in english. perhaps it should be door knob?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> his nick name translates to tree stump in english. perhaps it should be door knob?


You can't be serious!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> It wasn't really THAT late. Maybe like a half second or a second after the ref touched him.


By ref touching him, you must mean pulling on his arms three times to release the hold. He also tapped seven times before the ref got there. Harris is an asshole:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually after the second time he let go.

And you don't stop until the ref breaks you up. Cardinal rule for Bustamante trained fighters.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Actually after the second time he let go.
> 
> And you don't stop until the ref breaks you up. Cardinal rule for Bustamante trained fighters.


The dude was screaming the whole time as well and the ref *was* trying to break it up. Not sure why anyone would want to defend that dumb ****. Ridiculous:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Who cares what his childhood was? are you guys serious? "He grew up in a bad neighborhood, that's why he can't understand that the ref didnt' step in to stop it." Umm...he was born with eyes, am I wrong? It's not like you need anything other than a pulse to realize if that the ref didn't signal the fight to be over. It's irrelevant that he grew up in a "bad neighborhood" or with "poor conditions". This mofo has had 8 fights in the premier fighting institution in the world, and you're telling me that he can't learn the simple aspects of the fight game that most casual fans are able to pick up mere moments after watching their first fight? Please. He's dumb, someone on the thread said it first, but not dumb in the "he was never taught how to do things blah blah bullshit" way, but in the "I'm strong as an ox, but I have the intelligence of one as well" way. Listen, I like the dude, but wow man, get some serious situational awareness, the OP is right. Stop trying to give excuses for Palhares, seriously. If he's at all serious about his career (he is), than he'll not only learn a tiny bit of English but also will learn the rules of the sport he competes in.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the dude is slow.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rastaman said:


> Who cares what his childhood was? are you guys serious? "He grew up in a bad neighborhood, that's why he can't understand that the ref didnt' step in to stop it." Umm...he was born with eyes, am I wrong? It's not like you need anything other than a pulse to realize if that the ref didn't signal the fight to be over. It's irrelevant that he grew up in a "bad neighborhood" or with "poor conditions". This mofo has had 8 fights in the premier fighting institution in the world, and you're telling me that he can't learn the simple aspects of the fight game that most casual fans are able to pick up mere moments after watching their first fight? Please. He's dumb, someone on the thread said it first, but not dumb in the "he was never taught how to do things blah blah bullshit" way, but in the "I'm strong as an ox, but I have the intelligence of one as well" way. Listen, I like the dude, but wow man, get some serious situational awareness, the OP is right. Stop trying to give excuses for Palhares, seriously. If he's at all serious about his career (he is), than he'll not only learn a tiny bit of English but also will learn the rules of the sport he competes in.


He has a 2nd grade education level, at BEST. I think that's pretty ****ing significant.




RustyRenegade said:


> The dude was screaming the whole time as well and the ref *was* trying to break it up. Not sure why anyone would want to defend that dumb ****. Ridiculous:thumbsdown:


So? The dude screaming doesn't stop a fight. And like I said, the shook Rousimar twice and he let go a half second later. Literally nothing we don't see all the time, it's just with a heel hook it happened to injure the guy. I can't even name all the times dudes have held chokes, especially triangles for a second or two after the ref puts hands on them.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

As for the heel hook thing, u guys ever wonder if he was in the heat of the moment and did not realize the dude was tapping. He is in a fight working for a submission, its not like he is looking at drwal. He let go after a second after the ref touched him. u got what 17000 screaming fans and a dude who does not speak english. If drwal was screaming let go i don't think he would have paid any attention to that and would be solely focus on his submission attempt.

The dude just happen to get hurt, he got suspend...look at these submission attempt.

my favorite fighter all these were submission that were held on after the tap and the ref breaks it up:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If you watch the Henderson fight where he lost, his only fair loss in the UFC I feel, the Nate fight was stopped to early despite the situation surrounding the greasing allegations and the cheap shot, was Herb Dean the ref in the Nate fight I can't remember? sounds like it was when I think about it, another early stoppage if it was from him, why people think he is a good ref is beyond me.

I think he could have won the Henderson fight if he had a better strategy, Henderson never really had him in any danger, Palhares problem in that fight was he did not look to attack on the feet, Henderson was the only one attacking on the feet and since most of the fight was spend on the feet Henderson rightfully won the decision.

All Palhares was looking to do in that fight was take Henderson down and look for the submission, fortunately for Henderson he was able to defend the majority of the TD's and keep the fight standing, but on the few occasions where Palahres did manage to get it to the ground he had Henderson in danger and came close on a couple of occasions to securing his heel hook, however in the end Henderson was able to defend and scramble back to his feet, but it was obvious Henderson wanted no part of him on the ground and rightfully so.

One of the reasons Palhares had little success in that fight taking Henderson down, aside from the fact that Henderson does have world class TD defence, was that he was not setting his TD's up with strikes and instead was just staking around looking for the distance to shoot in, which is something I think he learned for himself in that fight because since then he had been improving on his striking and has been willing to engage on the feet and has started to use his developing striking to set up the TD's which is something that he needs to do in the UFC with so many good wrestlers around the divisions who could use there wrestling to defend the TD which is what I believe they would need to do because I dont think there is a single man in the UFC who would be safe on the ground with Palhares.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

With the Heel Hook situation what made it worse was that he was not just holding the lock while the guy was tapping he was turning it further and making it worse still, after it was already bad enough to make the guy tap.

There are ways to apply these kinds of holds in a sporting sense, Knee Bars and Heel Hooks especially, but same can be said for Arm Bars once locked in your opponent is going nowhere and you have control of there body and when you pull back or turn in there are different ways to go about it, easier to explain with a Knee or Arm Bar where when used in the sport you keep the limb on your chest which prevents you from taking it further back than necessary reducing the risk of serious damage, where as if you where serious about wanting to break the limb and not just looking for a submission you could take the limb under the armpit and rip your entire body weight into the lock and then you would cause serious damage and very likely beak the limb every time.

Especially the black belt level guys you watch complete they could break each others limbs every time they have the move locked in but know that there is no need to go that far to make a guy submit, as for the Heel Hook Palhares uses he needs to learn to control how far he needs to go to get a tap instead on looking to go further than necessary and cause serious damage to his opponents like he did to that guy.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

That was crazy last night, Herb was never even close to stopping the fight. And to top it off he nearly got knocked out straight after! Great fight though.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hixxy said:


> That was crazy last night, Herb was never even close to stopping the fight. And to top it off he nearly got knocked out straight after! Great fight though.


Maybe he was watching the the Fedor fight against Henderson beforehand and thought that he had already done more than enough GnP for Herb to stop a fight, so I can see why it must have been confusing considering Herb's double standards and all.

Oh well he learns something new every fight, this time he learned that refs act differently when there not been paid off to call a fight at any given chance.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

There is a difference between ignorance and stupidity. 

Unfortunately for Palhares, he is both. His lack of education makes him ignorant, it doesn't make him stupid, that comes from something else.

He is easily one the dumbest, if not the dumbest guy at the higher levels of MMA, I'll never understand how he even made it this far. Obviously MMA requires a high level of physicality, but you still have to gameplan, adjust to your opponents tactics etc.

To steal a line from Simpsons, Palhares couldn't fool his mother on the foolingest day of the year with an electrified fooling machine. The guy is just plain stupid, clueless, simple, whatever.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> There is a difference between ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Unfortunately for Palhares, he is both. His lack of education makes him ignorant, it doesn't make him stupid, that comes from something else.
> 
> ...


Hey left you some feedback hope you enjoy.

Dam you are the idiot, I swear I wish I could stick you in a cage with Palhares for just 5 mins I really do to see if you would have the balls to call him a stupid, dumb, ignorant person to his face.

Just because the guy had it touch growing up and maybe did not get a full education does not make him dumb, stupid or ignorant, in fact its you who is been ignorant for assuming because he was less educated when young that he is any of those things.

I bet now he could school you in the art of Jujitsu, meaning that in a coaching sense, obviously in a fight he could rip your limbs off before choking you to death, but he probably has more common sense than any of you idiots calling him stupid.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

IM rewatching the fight and how many times did Palhares grab on to the fence?? Dean kept telling him to stop and even pulled on his arm but Palhares just kept doing it. He gave tito a point deduction why not Palhares?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

ya another piece of evidence supporting his lack of intelligence. I truly believe he doesn't understand any english, but some common sense and human body language are the universal language. However, Palhares disproved that tonight.

I think Herb didn't take a point because it didn't really give him a large advantage. Refs have to take the rule breaking into context.

If you look back at Chris Leben's fight with terry martin where he grabbed onto the fence to prevent a slam, the slam would have been a significant part of the fight and therefore Herb Dean took a point.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

He might have been a little worried after getting suspended on that leg lock


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


>


I think he really wanted to hurt the guy 

This is Martial Arts with ZERO respect to the opponent!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I told everyone that was at the PPV party that Palhares is the stupidest guy in the UFC, and he proved it bigtime like usual. And don't give me that "he grew up poor on a farm" nonsense, I grew up in Attica NY home of nothing but prisons and farms and rural America's worst school systems. Jose Aldo was also so poor growing up he nearly starved to death.
And let's remember that BJJ is a rich man's sport in Brazil.

The guy is just dumb, he doesn't think straight and he looks like he's confused when he's fighting. He acts way too much on instinct and I wouldn't trust him at a gym or in a cage because of it, and I think he'll be stopped by any top 10 fighter because of it also.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dude is a beast, **** intelligence if he can beat you anyway.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> IM rewatching the fight and how many times did Palhares grab on to the fence?? Dean kept telling him to stop and even pulled on his arm but Palhares just kept doing it. He gave tito a point deduction why not Palhares?


Big John reffed the first Tito/Rashad fight.

But when a ref has to literally take your hand off the fence, a point should be taken, Herb Dean warned him 2 or 3 times then grabbed his wrist.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree that Palhares should maybe have been given a point reduction there, but Tito's point reduction was unfair.... so, the line is somewhere in between there.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I think he is just dense. I can't think of any reason to stop punching the way he did......


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any .gif of the situation? I didn't see the prelims.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Could've been nerves. It's pretty common among people with bad childhoods to let nerves get the upper hand and make them look stupid. Could've been basically anything, hearing problems, ADD, etc.

But... who ******* cares!? This is MMA, not a ******* spelling bee. The guy delivers some of the most exciting fights there is to see, yet we as fans try to find something to bitch and moan about.

"The guy is an animal, you should see him, the way he fights..." :thumb03:
"Meh, he seems unintelligent" :angry06:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I told everyone that was at the PPV party that Palhares is the stupidest guy in the UFC, and he proved it bigtime like usual. And don't give me that "he grew up poor on a farm" nonsense, I grew up in Attica NY home of nothing but prisons and farms and rural America's worst school systems. Jose Aldo was also so poor growing up he nearly starved to death.
> And let's remember that BJJ is a rich man's sport in Brazil.
> 
> The guy is just dumb, he doesn't think straight and he looks like he's confused when he's fighting. He acts way too much on instinct and I wouldn't trust him at a gym or in a cage because of it, and I think he'll be stopped by any top 10 fighter because of it also.


So you were pulled from school at 7?

I think his issue is he doesn't understand any English...so when Herb says "DEFEND YOURSELF!" he thinks he said stop and the fight's over. Especially after he was fined for the whole heel hook thing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Any .gif of the situation? I didn't see the prelims.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECJ4gG7ZDEw

There's a video of it, bad quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

As far as grabbing the fence goes, the refs should be able to speak the language that the fighters understand, any ref in that fight that could not speak Portuguese really should not have been in there, the commission really needs to think out better about who they employ to ref the fights if a guy like Herb Dean who is so commonly used to ref fights can't speak Portuguese at least, I always assumed that he could else he would not have that job.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> As far as grabbing the fence goes, the refs should be able to speak the language that the fighters understand, any ref in that fight that could not speak Portuguese really should not have been in there, the commission really needs to think out better about who they employ to ref the fights if a guy like Herb Dean who is so commonly used to ref fights can't speak Portuguese at least, I always assumed that he could else he would not have that job.


Well one would expect that a professional fighter would know the rules and fence grabbing is clearly against the rules. One should be able to be able to come to the simple conclusion that if the ref has to start grabbing said fighter's hand to make him let go of the cage, that means LET GO. It doesn't take understanding English to understand that, and like I said, a professional fighter should know better anyways.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> As far as grabbing the fence goes, the refs should be able to speak the language that the fighters understand, any ref in that fight that could not speak Portuguese really should not have been in there, the commission really needs to think out better about who they employ to ref the fights if a guy like Herb Dean who is so commonly used to ref fights can't speak Portuguese at least, I always assumed that he could else he would not have that job.


Lolbro. He points at the cage and his hand, grabs his hand and it removes it from the cage, points at the cage again, repeat... Only a guy as dense as Palhares wouldn't get it.


And everyone knows you can't grab the fence. To expect every ref to be fluent in German/English/Spanish/Portugese/Japanese is beyond absurd.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Lolbro. He points at the cage and his hand, grabs his hand and it removes it from the cage, points at the cage again, repeat... Only a guy as dense as Palhares wouldn't get it.
> 
> 
> And everyone knows you can't grab the fence. *To expect every ref to be fluent in German/English/Spanish/Portugese/Japanese is beyond absurd.*


NO but you think they would have enough ref to choose from from be able to cover the languages of the fighters in the cage, so you pick a ref that can speak the 2 required languages needed for each fight, is some unique cases this may not always be possible, like say for example you may not have a ref that can speak Bulgarian in which case you do the best you can, but Portuguese ffs that is so common amongst the fighters you would think near all refs should be able to speak it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> NO but you think they would have enough ref to choose from from be able to cover the languages of the fighters in the cage, so you pick a ref that can speak the 2 required languages needed for each fight, is some unique cases this may not always be possible, like say for example you may not have a ref that can speak Bulgarian in which case you do the best you can, but Portuguese ffs that is so common amongst the fighters you would think near all refs should be able to speak it.


It's bad enough that you have to push 1 for english in America. To expect the UFC to have intelligent, unbiased, trilingual, experienced referees is asking for alot. How many excuses does the guy need made for him?

He was poor, had to work at a young age, he's stupid, in the moment, doesn't feel taps, can't hear screams, doesn't notice ref pulling on arms, thought the leg was greasy, thought the fight was stopped, etc.

Just watched the fight from last night and the guy must be borderline retarded or at least has a severe learning disability. He reminds me of Masterblaster off Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome and Lennie from Of Mice and Men.

Calling it now, he will end up in jail for either **** or murder in a few years. Someone that strong and skilled without the wit to govern himself is dangerous to himself and others.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I've hated him since he cranked the knee after the tapout, and I loved seeing him look stupid in his home country.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Hey left you some feedback hope you enjoy.
> 
> Dam you are the idiot, I swear I wish I could stick you in a cage with Palhares for just 5 mins I really do to see if you would have the balls to call him a stupid, dumb, ignorant person to his face.
> 
> ...


If you were trying to prove you don't know what ignorant means, well, mission accomplished. I think you might want to look up ignorant in the dictionary, and then try and tell me it doesn't apply to Palhares. Same with stupidity.

As for him schooling me at BJJ, well, I'm sure he could, so could a lot of guys. What does that have to do with anything at all in my post? The guy is dumb, and a lot, a LOT, of people have noticed it. Trying to pretend he isn't just makes you in denial.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I never though I'd see the day when a fighter passed Matt hughes as my 'most hated fighter' but it's safe to say Palhares is easily there now.

The way he fights, his clear lack of respect for his oponents and the rules... man, i hate that guy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I never though I'd see the day when a fighter passed Matt hughes as my 'most hated fighter' but it's safe to say Palhares is easily there now.
> 
> The way he fights, his clear lack of respect for his oponents and the rules... man, i hate that guy.


lol ur from the uk, you probab;y don't realize that across the ocean a dude by the name of michael bisping is more hated than matt hughes.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> lol ur from the uk, you probab;y don't realize that across the ocean a dude by the name of michael bisping is more hated than matt hughes.


Better pump your brakes kid, Bisping is a national treasure over there. In all honesty I'm sure the hate differs depending on which country you're asking


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is sick really, how the hell did Palhares go from been loved by the community for overcoming hardships growing up and becoming a successful MMA fighter, only yesterday people where talking about how inspirational his story is and what a great fighter he is to watch since he is a guy that never gives up and give us great fights.

But now he is a dumb, ignorant and stupid and has no respect for the sport or other fighters???

wtf did he do that was so bad last night that he lost everyone respect, if you ask me all he did was go out there adn put on another great performance.

Screw you guys that have lost respect for Palhares, I am still a huge fan of the guy and he has done to deserve your hate and for people to turn on him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> NO but you think they would have enough ref to choose from from be able to cover the languages of the fighters in the cage, so you pick a ref that can speak the 2 required languages needed for each fight, is some unique cases this may not always be possible, like say for example you may not have a ref that can speak Bulgarian in which case you do the best you can, but Portuguese ffs that is so common amongst the fighters you would think near all refs should be able to speak it.


Common among fighters maybe, but Portuguese (brazil) is spoken by ONE country and it's an extremely complicated language.


It's way easier for fighters to learn "dont grab the cage" "watch the cup" etc in english universally, most of them already speak it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Well, you could hate him for cranking on Drawl's knee after he had clearly tapped in pain, you could hate him for joining the ever expanding group of fighters that try and get a fight stopped by manipulating a ref into doing so, or you could hate him for Grabbing the fence repeatedly and continuing to hold onto it after Dean tried to yank his hand off. 

However, I think the crank on Drawl was enough for me. Or when he held the subs too long against Helio Dipp and Flavio Luiz Moura. 

Doesn't seem to give a shit about his opponent.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> He can't understand ANY English.


Alot of fighters can't speak English yet i dont see them jumping out of the cage prematurely.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECJ4gG7ZDEw
> 
> There's a video of it, bad quality, but you get the idea.


Wow... that's... hilarious. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> Well, you could hate him for cranking on Drawl's knee after he had clearly tapped in pain, you could hate him for joining the ever expanding group of fighters that try and get a fight stopped by manipulating a ref into doing so, or you could hate him for Grabbing the fence repeatedly and continuing to hold onto it after Dean tried to yank his hand off.
> 
> However, I think the crank on Drawl was enough for me. Or when he held the subs too long against Helio Dipp and Flavio Luiz Moura.
> 
> Doesn't seem to give a shit about his opponent.


well if the fight had of been stopped it would only have saved Dan the beat down he took in the second round, and I have seen fights stopped for less even on that card, grabbing the fence ok so say they had took a point from him, dont know about you but I still score it 29/26 Palhares round 2 been a 10/8 round so did not chance the result and its not as if he got any kind of major advantage from it.

As for the time he cranked the guys leg in the submission, ok was brutal but this is a combat sport and you are in there to try and hurt and finish your opponent and thats what he was doing, I dont think it was vindictive in any way, was just like the OP states lack of awareness, does not make him an evil person.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Paul Harris must have some sort of mental issue for sure. For me it seems that he is way too impulsive and maybie a little slow. But he has very high 'BJJ IQ' if you can call it that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Common among fighters maybe, but Portuguese (brazil) is spoken by ONE country and it's an extremely complicated language.
> 
> 
> It's way easier for fighters to learn "dont grab the cage" "watch the cup" etc in english universally, most of them already speak it.


Portugal.

Also it's not complicated at all. English is more complicated.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Portugal.
> 
> Also it's not complicated at all. English is more complicated.


Body language is the least difficult and he even fails at that. Dude's a dumbass.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol ur from the uk, you probab;y don't realize that across the ocean a dude by the name of michael bisping is more hated than matt hughes.


What does Michael Bisping being more hated than Matt Hughes have to do with anything? I was talking quite clearly about my personal opinions on fighters.

Just because I'm from the UK, does not make me an idiot, I visit this forum frequently and I am well aware of the 'hate' towards Bisping. 


:sarcastic12:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Body language is the least difficult and he even fails at that. Dude's a dumbass.


Yupp, a dumbass with wicked, nasty, grappling! 

If you could magically remove all his shenanigans I would probably be in love. Now I'm just widly bedazzled.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL. Yeah he's dumb as rocks, but I love watching him fight. The dude has a pretty good fight game for being 2/3 mentally handicapped.

(that wasn't politically correct. I know)


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> well if the fight had of been stopped it would only have saved Dan the beat down he took in the second round, and I have seen fights stopped for less even on that card, grabbing the fence ok so say they had took a point from him, dont know about you but I still score it 29/26 Palhares round 2 been a 10/8 round so did not chance the result and its not as if he got any kind of major advantage from it.
> 
> As for the time he cranked the guys leg in the submission, ok was brutal but this is a combat sport and you are in there to try and hurt and finish your opponent and thats what he was doing, I dont think it was vindictive in any way, was just like the OP states lack of awareness, does not make him an evil person.


Didn't say he was evil, just a piece of shit. 

Grabbing the fence gave him balance and positional stability when he was on top of Miller. Obviously it gave him some sort of advantage or he wouldn't have continued to do it. 

Yes, the fight would have been stopped had he not stood up like a retard and started celebrating. However, I'm tired of fighters trying to push the ref into stopping the fight. That isn't your job. Just like telling the ref that a guy tapped from a sub (when he didn't), or that a guy is asleep during a choke, it is an attempt to get the ref to make a mistake. The same is being done when a guy drops his opponent and walks away as if indicating that the opponent is out or not defending. That isn't your job. Finish the fight until you are stopped. 

On that note, once you are stopped, you had better damn well stop. Holding a choke 4 seconds after a guy is unconscious, or cranking a limb destroying leg lock unnecessarily far even though the guy is tapping and the ref is grabbing you to get you to stop is simply a bitch move done by a piece of shit. 

Brutal sport or not, you don't need to rip a guys foot off to make him tap... unless he refuses to tap (eg aoki).


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Common among fighters maybe, but *Portuguese (brazil) is spoken by ONE country* and it's an extremely complicated language.
> 
> 
> It's way easier for fighters to learn "dont grab the cage" "watch the cup" etc in english universally, most of them already speak it.


lol

One better shut up when one not knows what he says. :thumb02:


P.S. - Roflcopter, English is much simplier therefore easier than Portuguese.

Back on topic...

Yeah, Toquinho is dumb, that's pretty clear by now.
But he still is one hell of a extremely talented fighter and i love him for it,
besides i can´t forget where he came from, he deserves respect from all of us,
just for the mere fact he got himself and his family out of the real shit hole they lived in.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, Toquinho is dumb, that's pretty clear by now.
> But he still is one hell of a extremely talented fighter and i love him for it,
> besides i can´t forget where he came from, he deserves respect from all of us,
> just for the mere fact he got himself and his family out of the real shit hole they lived in.


Pretty much all that needs to be said. So what if he's dumb? we're here for the fight not intelligence, even if said lack of intelligence leads to incidents like yesterday.

BTW AmdM, speaking Portuguese yourself, does Palhares come across stupid in interviews?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

FatFreeMilk said:


> Pretty much all that needs to be said. So what if he's dumb? we're here for the fight not intelligence, even if said lack of intelligence leads to incidents like yesterday.
> 
> BTW AmdM, speaking Portuguese yourself, *does Palhares come across stupid in interviews?*


He really comes across as quite dumb, he never responds to the actual question, he messes up the logical construction of the phrases and always ends up with that God nuthugin.





P.S. To the hater that left me a neg, please try to make your message understandable the next time.
i just can't get the meaning of this:



> English<Portugese/pig latin


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I nearly spit my drink out when he stopped punching and jumped onto the fence. I'm not going to call the guy stupid, or slow, or a bonehead, or not focused, or overexcited, or foolish. I would not sink to those lows, today at least.

The ref didn't even tap him, or make a move, he just stood there wondering WTF this guy was doing. He actually had to hold Miller back from drop kicking him out of the octagon once Miller realized the ref was more confused then him.

Paul Harris really needs to improve his mental focus when it comes to fight time because this is a re-occuring theme that has cost him time, money, a win and almost this fight too. (Whoever put that Paul Harris - Palhares makes me smile) ​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Also after round one he landed a left hand *clearly* after the bell.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is actually a very interesting thread. Couldn't make a comment til now since that was one of the few fights if not the only one I missed. 

Yah, lets just say I'm sure his nickname has dual meanings.

He should have fought against Falcao.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> He really comes across as quite dumb, he never responds to the actual question, he messes up the logical construction of the phrases and always ends up with that God nuthugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my fault. I was trying to say that English is better than Portugese or pig latin and had a typo. They're basically the same thing


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why are people even trying to defend and excuse his extended leg lock? Paul Harris has a HISTORY of holding on to submissions for too long. That blows any argument excusing his actions out of the water.

He is an evil human being. Wouldn't surprise me if he brags and jokes about how many human bones he's broken.

Sick, dumb, roided ****.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Why are people even trying to defend and excuse his extended leg lock? Paul Harris has a HISTORY of holding on to submissions for too long. That blows any argument excusing his actions out of the water.
> 
> He is an evil human being. Wouldn't surprise me if he brags and jokes about how many human bones he's broken.
> 
> Sick, dumb, roided ****.


Although I don't think he's evil, that GIF if hilarious. What made it even better was him getting dropped and almost finished right after! You should put that GIF underneath it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Although I don't think he's evil, that GIF if hilarious. What made it even better was him getting dropped and almost finished right after! You should put that GIF underneath it.


Can't find that gif, but I was laughing for a good ten minutes after that entire incident, hilarious.










Hi, I'm not on steroids.


----------



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

i thought he threw a late punch after the bell in round 1. don't know if thats been mentioned yet and i don't have a video.. hes no cheick kongo.. but he certainly fights in the grey area of what is considered dirty and whats not.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> UFC 111- dirty crank of a heel hook after ref had stopped the fight


Did pretty much the same thing to both Helio Dipp and Flavio Luiz Moura.

EDIT: Added vids


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Like I said... a big piece of shit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Can't find that gif, but I was laughing for a good ten minutes after that entire incident, hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nearly everyone is on roids in mma kev, although he looks like roid rage


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If personality is a series of successful gestures...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Did pretty much the same thing to both Helio Dipp and Flavio Luiz Moura.
> 
> EDIT: Added vids


The way he took that heel hook against Moura as he was just escaping from the arm bar waw just awesome, hates hate all you want but Palhares has the most entertaining submission highlight reel in the history of the sport, fcuk anyone who thinks his submissions are to brutal for the sport, he is just that good at submissions is dangerous, all I have to say to anyone facing Palhares is "Beware of the Tree Stump" cos if he gets you in a submission not only will he win but you will get hurt, so screw it any fighter who steps into the cage with Palhares does so at there own risk.

Thats probably why Dan Miller way his last opponent, they needed someone with real ball of steel to get in the cage with him, and during the pounding Miller was taking in the second round, when he was on his back been pounded on, if you look closely you will see Miller had his eyes closed, I swear he must have been wishing and dreaming that is was somewhere else in order to get through that beating without tapping to strikes. 

I fcuking love watching Palhares do his thing in fact I would sooner watch Palhares right now that any other fighter on the planet.

WAR PALHARES!!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Didn't see the fight, but looking at that gif in his fight against Miller, doesn't he look like the smart chimp in the new Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> The way he took that heel hook against Moura as he was just escaping from the arm bar waw just awesome, hates hate all you want but Palhares has the most entertaining submission highlight reel in the history of the sport, fcuk anyone who thinks his submissions are to brutal for the sport, he is just that good at submissions is dangerous, all I have to say to anyone facing Palhares is "Beware of the Tree Stump" cos if he gets you in a submission not only will he win but you will get hurt, so screw it any fighter who steps into the cage with Palhares does so at there own risk.
> 
> Thats probably why Dan Miller way his last opponent, they needed someone with real ball of steel to get in the cage with him, and during the pounding Miller was taking in the second round, when he was on his back been pounded on, if you look closely you will see Miller had his eyes closed, I swear he must have been wishing and dreaming that is was somewhere else in order to get through that beating without tapping to strikes.
> 
> ...


It's not about his submissions being 'too brutal for the sport' that is a rediculous comment to make. It is about the fact he ALWAYS holds those submissions for well after the ref has stopped the fight. That first video there, he held that sub for at least 3 or 4 seconds after the ref had stopped it. 

He is an absolute moron, and anyone defending holding submissions well after the fight has finished are morons too. 

How do you think the UFC would feel if he fought a top contender/popular fighter and won, but by holding on too long, he then badly injured his opponent. thus meaning they couldnt fight for a year while rehabilitating said injury.

Cant imagine the UFC looking too kindly on that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> It's not about his submissions being 'too brutal for the sport' that is a rediculous comment to make. It is about the fact he ALWAYS holds those submissions for well after the ref has stopped the fight. *That first video there, he held that sub for at least 3 or 4 seconds after the ref had stopped it. *
> 
> He is an absolute moron, and anyone defending holding submissions well after the fight has finished are morons too.
> 
> ...


In the first video link, he let go the sub, than the other guy kicked him in the face a few times (illegal, even got carded for it), that's when he gave him some punishment by the way of destroying his knee. It was deserved.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

AmdM said:


> In the first video link, he let go the sub, than the other guy kicked him in the face a few times (illegal, even got carded for it), that's when he gave him some punishment by the way of destroying his knee. It was deserved.


Looked like he was going for the chest and a few kicks went a bit 'astray' to me.


Just watched the 2nd video and that was even worse.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Palhares frickin rules, give him the loser of Stann/Sonnen please, so he can rip one of their limbs off


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor childhood or not, it's pretty much been proven that Rousimar Palhares is infact, an idiot...

However, has ANYONE ever handled Dan Miller like that? Sonnen, Maia, and Bisping all had more trouble with Dan Miller than expected and he put up good fights against all three of them. Rousimar Palhares fucked Miller up for two rounds, absolutely manhandled him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ari said:


> Poor childhood or not, it's pretty much been proven that Rousimar Palhares is infact, an idiot...
> 
> However, has ANYONE ever handled Dan Miller like that? Sonnen, Maia, and Bisping all had more trouble with Dan Miller than expected and he put up good fights against all three of them. Rousimar Palhares fucked Miller up for two rounds, absolutely manhandled him.


Meh that doesn't work. Styles + motivation make fights. When Chael whooped Miller, Miller had a TON of momentum behind him and hadn't lost in ages. Beating a guy who is now 2-5 isn't so impressive.


Plus that's MMAmath anyway, Maia made Chael look like a fool and subbed him inside of a round, but Chael beat Silva to a pulp. Y'know?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So you were pulled from school at 7?
> 
> I think his issue is he doesn't understand any English...so when Herb says "DEFEND YOURSELF!" he thinks he said stop and the fight's over. Especially after he was fined for the whole heel hook thing.


Wait so in the heel hook situation it was okay to not stop when someone screamed and the ref is pulling on you, but when Herb just speaks and is not even near stepping in it's okay that he stepped off Miller?

I wish Dan would have KOd him right after that I would have pissed myself laughing. BTW anyone notice they never stopped the clock during all that? Does that mean you can just climb the cage in MMA to stall?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Meh that doesn't work. Styles + motivation make fights. When Chael whooped Miller, Miller had a TON of momentum behind him and hadn't lost in ages. Beating a guy who is now 2-5 isn't so impressive.
> 
> 
> Plus that's MMAmath anyway, Maia made Chael look like a fool and subbed him inside of a round, but Chael beat Silva to a pulp. Y'know?


I'm not using MMAmath. At all. :confused03:

I'm simply saying it's impressive what Palhares did to Miller. Neither Sonnen, Maia, or Bisping were able to handle Miller like Palhares did, which to me at least is impressive. None of those guys were close to stopping Miller at all and Palhares nearly stopped him on multiple occasions. Not saying that Palhares is better than the above three mentioned, I'm merely saying aside from his gaffe it was an impressive preformance.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm not using MMAmath. At all. :confused03:
> 
> I'm simply saying it's impressive what Palhares did to Miller. Neither Sonnen, Maia, or Bisping were able to handle Miller like Palhares did, which to me at least is impressive. None of those guys were close to stopping Miller at all and Palhares nearly stopped him on multiple occasions. Not saying that Palhares is better than the above three mentioned, I'm merely saying aside from his gaffe it was an impressive preformance.


That's true, but this fight won't be remembered for the one sided beating, it will be remembered for jumping on the fence mid fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I wish Dan would have KOd him right after that I would have pissed myself laughing. BTW anyone notice they never stopped the clock during all that? Does that mean you can just climb the cage in MMA to stall?


If Herb Dean hadn't stepped in it looked like Miller was about to clobber Palharres 'whilst' he was on top of the cage.

That would have made for an interesting scenario... say he had, and Palharres fell off and hit his head and was knocked out...would miller have got the KO victory?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> If Herb Dean hadn't stepped in it looked like Miller was about to clobber Palharres 'whilst' he was on top of the cage.
> 
> That would have made for an interesting scenario... say he had, and Palharres fell off and hit his head and was knocked out.. miller have got the KO victory?


Yeah I was wondering that myself. Rules say you have to defend yourself at all times. If Herb hadn't called time or anything, and Miller had picked up on it quick enough he could have rushed over there and clocked Palhares and been within the letter of the law (but certainly not the spirit).


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Yeah I was wondering that myself. Rules say you have to defend yourself at all times. If Herb hadn't called time or anything, and Miller had picked up on it quick enough he could have rushed over there and clocked Palhares and been within the letter of the law (but certainly not the spirit).


I honestly don't know what the rules are regarding fighters climbing on/exiting the cage during a fight. There MUST be some kind of rule on it, like a DQ or points deduction or something?

anybody know?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That would have been even more funny had he knocked him off of the top of the cage and on the other side. I wonder if they would have continued the fight?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That would have been even more funny had he knocked him off of the top of the cage and on the other side. I wonder if they would have continued the fight?


I searched high and low for the UFC ruling on fighters leaving the cage mid fight... couldn't find anything.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Did pretty much the same thing to both Helio Dipp and Flavio Luiz Moura.
> 
> EDIT: Added vids


No, that fight is not really an evidence. The referee doesn't signals Palhares to stop his sub, but Moura to stop his kicks to the face (he even gives him a yellow card afterwards at 1:50). When Moura starts to tap and the referee signals Palhares to let go, he immediately does so.

In the other clip he does let go a second late though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> No, that fight is not really an evidence. The referee doesn't signals Palhares to stop his sub, but Moura to stop his kicks to the face (he even gives him a yellow card afterwards at 1:50). When Moura starts to tap and the referee signals Palhares to let go, he immediately does so.
> 
> In the other clip he does let go a second late though.


You don't see Moura frantically tapping and Palhares continuing to crank the leg?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Common among fighters maybe, but *Portuguese (brazil) is spoken by ONE country* and it's an extremely complicated language.
> 
> 
> It's way easier for fighters to learn "dont grab the cage" "watch the cup" etc in english universally, most of them already speak it.


Lmao what?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Lmao what?


Did he just say that Portuguese is only spoken by 1 country?? Brazil? 

What does Portugal speak then?


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL I guess he forgot Portugal existed


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> LOL I guess he forgot Portugal existed


About 10 countries speak Portuguese. Half iv never even heard of but the other half i have. 10 countries is a big step from 1 haha


And im a fan of Khoverik so im more sad that he made that statement then anything. haha


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think what he meant to say was one one country currently competing in MMA speaks portuguese (he was speaking in reference to refs), lets be honest are they any fighters repping Portugal?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soakked said:


> I think what he meant to say was one one country currently competing in MMA speaks portuguese (he was speaking in reference to refs), lets be honest are they any fighters repping Portugal?


Of course there are, just not in the UFC.
We have a bunch of Kick-Boxing World champs in the lower divisions.


Besides, i don't think that's what he meant!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I think what he meant to say was one one country currently competing in MMA speaks portuguese (he was speaking in reference to refs), lets be honest are they any fighters repping Portugal?





AmdM said:


> Of course there are, just not in the UFC.
> We have a bunch of Kick-Boxing World champs in the lower divisions.
> 
> 
> Besides, i don't think that's what he meant!


Yeah i dont see anything to hint that thats what he ment.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Brazilian Portuguese is different to Portuguese. It's like in Spain, differing parts of the country have different dialects, some of which are almost unrecognisable from each other - Catalan, Majorcan, Basque etc etc


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Brazilian Portuguese is different to Portuguese. It's like in Spain, differing parts of the country have different dialects, some of which are almost unrecognisable from each other - Catalan, Majorcan, *Basque* etc etc


Basque is not a Spanish dialect, it has nothing to do with Spanish, it's not even an Indo-European language which means that English, German, Russian or even Hindi are closer related to Spanish than Basque (which still is sort of an enigma to linguists).

And as far as I have witnessed, Brazilian Portuguese is not that different from Portuguese Portuguese. There are certainly differences, but people are able to understand each other. Even I, without ever having learned any Portuguese, with my mediocre Spanish can understand some pieces in interviews with Brazilian fighters, so for native Portuguese speakers, even if some words are different, it's not a big issue to understand each other (if they want to).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Did he just say that Portuguese is only spoken by 1 country?? Brazil?
> 
> What does Portugal speak then?


This just reinforces my point that Khov is the single most ignorant member on this forum.

Classic Khoverski, classic.

"Phil Davis should be in there fighting Rua for the title, not that over rated ass Jon Jones" - Khoveraki.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> This just reinforces my point that Khov is the single most ignorant member on this forum.
> 
> Classic Khoverski, classic.
> 
> "Phil Davis should be in there fighting Rua for the title, not that over rated ass Jon Jones" - Khoveraki.


Tho I not agree with the Jones part of that quote, since I have always believed that Jones is the best LHW I have ever seen compete and though he would be champ one day long before it happened, I do agree with the fact that I would like to see Davis fight for the title.

I dont rate Davis as mush as I rate Jones, I can't wait to see him fight Machida because that will tell us a lot, I expect Machida to win but would not be at all shocked if Davis turns out to be more dominant at imposing his will in a fight than I give him credit for and if he can win the TD's and maintain ground control against Machida then he will have proved himself worthy of a title shot imo, but personally I just think Machida will avoid the TD's and KHTFO, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Fellow portuguese here, just want to confirm that portuguese is indeed spoken in Portugal LOL


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

would also like to add the fact that I dont feel Palhares has done anything any other submission artist has not done in terms of holding onto his submissions for to long, only in his case the Ankle Locks and Knee bars he is famous for are more damaging than say an Arm Bar, Kimura or choke that we more commonly see from other fighters simply due to the fact there is less give in the Knee than the elbow or shoulder, and chokes can be held for some time without causing real damage side from putting your opponent to sleep fact is tho there is no real risk of injury from chocking someone out, cranking the Knee however is just more damaging due to the joint its self.

Thats why in training for example you can pull an Arm Bar or Kimura until your opponent taps, where as if you train a knee bar you will assume the position and hold back from pulling or cranking even for just a second so not to risk cause Injury to your training partner.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> This just reinforces my point that Khov is the single most ignorant member on this forum.
> 
> Classic Khoverski, classic.
> 
> "Phil Davis should be in there fighting Rua for the title, not that over rated ass Jon Jones" - Khoveraki.


Well i dont always agree with khov BUT i do like the guy.

So Khov if you are reading this. I think what you said was pretty silly BUT i still got love for yah. 




Ytsephill said:


> Fellow portuguese here, just want to confirm that portuguese is indeed spoken in Portugal LOL


Yeah i think most people knew that. Khov just had a brain fart im sure. Happens to the best of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't have a brain fart. Brazil Portuguese and Portuguese spoken in Portugal can be a lot different, which is why I wrote *Portuguese (Brazil)* is spoken by one country, because you need to distinguish between the two as they can use up to 15% different words.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I didn't have a brain fart. Brazil Portuguese and Portuguese spoken in Portugal can be a lot different, which is why I wrote *Portuguese (Brazil)* is spoken by one country, because you need to distinguish between the two as they can use up to 15% different words.


No, they use the exact same words, they just use different words as slang and such. When something is cool some people say cool some people say sick, some say awesome. Brazil and Portugal have different slang.

No comment on my picture? I went through a lot of effort for that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> No, they use the exact same words, they just use different words as slang and such. When something is cool some people say cool some people say sick, some say awesome. Brazil and Portugal have different slang.
> 
> No comment on my picture? I went through a lot of effort for that.


haha I didn't even see it (didn't go back the page). it's awesome. I feel honored.


Portuguese (Brazil) and Portuguese (Portugal) are more different than just slang though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Brazilian Portugese, Angolan Portugese, and original Portugese are all inherently the same language, but yes they are different in the sense that Mexican Spanish is different from the original spoken Spanish language. The Spanish language in Argentina is different because Argentina is around 86 or so % Italian. Chilean Spanish use the "S" as silent. But it's still Spanish.

More examples would be the difference of dialects in American English.

Brazilian Portugese isn't tremendously different from original Portugese.


----------

